# Salary & Moving to the UAE



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi,

I am a newbie on here but was in Dubai 2x before but nowhere else. Work wants to send me to the UAE again but I think they gravitate towards Al-Ain. We are used to the Dubai type lifestyle ... 

Al-Ain - is it a real option then? 

Help is really appreciated...


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I love Al Ain, would move up there at a drop of hat! better than Dubai by a long shot if you ask me. No traffic, cheaper rents etc.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Me too GA...Al Ain any day !!!!!!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

maybe our husbands can meet up so we can go off to Sunny Al Ain for the rest of our time here!! we are desperate!!! I thought you were looking at Um Al Quain?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

we are looking everywhere...just get us out !!!!!!!!!!!
Whats wrong with our hubbys-why are we still here?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

*Thanks for your answers*

Thanks for all your responses ... did some major sleuthing over the weekend and been in contact with all my "old" friends in Dubai ... I think I am gonna give things a miss ...?!
All the best and good luck


----------



## paul1972 (Apr 1, 2008)

why does everyone seem to want to get out of Dubai?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've only just arrived, I'm in no hurry to leave just yet!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

paul1972 said:


> why does everyone seem to want to get out of Dubai?



They don't! GA & Sgilli would rather live in Al Ain where the pace of life is slower, that's all.

I have no plans to leave. 

_


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

and I can't wait to get there!!!!!!


----------

